# Belly Bacon & Bacon on a Stick Finished



## tropics (Dec 1, 2017)

Finally found a decent looking Belly slightly over 3 lbs. 






Skinned and deboned 





Didn't leave hardly any meat on these bones





Another shot





Belly shot not to bad





Mixed the cures for both seperately










Will wait maybe a week for the sticks & 2 weeks for the belly
Richie


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 1, 2017)

Nice bellies Richie.
I'm in.
Gary


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 1, 2017)

Bone in bellies.  Not around here.

Watching this one.


----------



## smokin peachey (Dec 1, 2017)

Bacon on a stick.......I’m in


----------



## tropics (Dec 2, 2017)

I have yet to find a boneless Belly,these are nice size bones anyway.
Richie


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 2, 2017)

Good start Richie!
I just put a Berkshire belly in a dry cure yesterday!
Al


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 2, 2017)

Gonna be tasty my friend, I'm lookin forward to this one!


----------



## tropics (Dec 2, 2017)

It will be a while,7 days for the Bacon on a stick,14 for the Bacon
Most likely going to use Cob Pellets
Richie


----------



## tropics (Dec 7, 2017)

Change of plans BOS is being used in Navy bean Soup
Richie
Cured nice gave a good hammy taste


----------



## tropics (Dec 15, 2017)

Bacon hit the smoker
Slice to test the salt it was good





Fried





Into the smoker for a 3 hr. smoke bath





Nice color for that short time
Alder and Cob were the Pellets 





other side





Letting it dry for another day or 2
Richie


----------



## tropics (Dec 18, 2017)

Sliced yesterday so breakfast today Bacon & Eggs 
Sliced





Made 7 packs of 6 slices





Fried up some of the trimmings





Breakfast





Thanks for looking
Richie


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 20, 2017)

That all looks awesome Richie, very nice!  I have a belly in the freezer I'm gonna have to pull out soon!  It's all your fault!  :D


----------



## tropics (Dec 20, 2017)

Justin I will take the blame for you my friend any time,thanks for the Like I appreciate it.
Richie


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 20, 2017)

Saw this way back, but almost missed the Finish!!:(
That's why I always Hated Progressive Posts, especially on this new platform!!!

Looks Great, My Brother!!:)
Mighty Tasty!!

Bear


----------



## tropics (Dec 20, 2017)

bearcarver said:


> Saw this way back, but almost missed the Finish!!:(
> That's why I always Hated Progressive Posts, especially on this new platform!!!
> 
> Looks Great, My Brother!!:)
> ...



John I know what you mean I like to do my post all at once also,like yours with the step by step.If I didn't make breakfast I may have forgotten to finish this one.The Bacon on a stick was used like a Ham for Bean Soup.So I made Hot Dogs to keep the bacon company in the smoker.Thank You Brother
Richie


----------

